# Cobalt Blue tarantula?



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm thinking about getting another spider. The last one I had was a Brazilian Black. Very nice, handleable spider. It moved slow, ate great and was low maintenance. I'm sorry I got rid of him. But, the Cobalt Blue's have caught my attention! Anyone ever keep one of these?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

They are really interesting asian spiders...but if you liked the qualities of your last spider *AVOID* this one like the plaugue! These are *FAST* moving aggressive spiders that are quick to bite (*VERY PAINFUL I MIGHT ADD*)and set up properly are almost never seen, because they are burrowers....
I have kept and bred these spiders in the past, but would NEVER recomend them to anyone other than a VERY experienced spider keeper who only wanted to be able to glimpse his/her spider part time....the color is only really applicable on their legs by the way, and then only in good lighting....


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> I have kept and bred these spiders in the past...


Are you nuts? Seriously...

They had these at the local pet store and they would not sell them to anyone that has not had considerable experience with spiders (they had a name for the class of spider but I can't remember) and they had to buy the proper enclosure with the spider or bring in the enclosure to show what they were going to keep it in.

If you need to do that...I don't want it!

Beautiful color though!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Jeff, two questions:

1.) What LPS was it? Sounds like a good one!

2.) Was it Theraphosid spiders that they mentioned?


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> Jeff, two questions:
> 
> 1.) What LPS was it? Sounds like a good one!
> 
> 2.) Was it Theraphosid spiders that they mentioned?


Believe it or not...it was a Petland! They have won awards and what not (this specific store). It is a great store...I know the Owner personally. Good guy. But alot of Petlands suck to be honest! Not really impressed with the puppy issue, but this store has a great fish/reptiles/spiders area...HUGE for a petstore.

It might have been. I don't know much about spiders as I hate them, but I THINK he was talking about a class of spider that burrows and attacks. They have a spider of that classification in Australia or something. He said it is a dowright nasty spider (the blue one) and the only employees that could handle it (take care of it) were the managers of that specific area.

I watched the manager take care of another spider like the blue one that was in the same classification. They would only give it a small amount of substrate so that it could not burrow, but gave it a half circle log. They would take a beanie baby display case that they cut the bottom off of and set that OVER the log so the spider would not shoot out. Then they would clean it out, and leave the half log alone. If you looked in the half log, it was all soft looking inside. Looked like a cotton tube. Cool, but very scary...I hated the thing. Nobody was ever bit though. If you were, you were taken out of the area until they could figure out what you did wrong. If it was due to you not following procedures, you were not allowed back in the area and possibly terminated. They did not mess around with the venomous area.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Was it the one in Rockford?


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> Was it the one in Rockford?


Yep...you live near here? The sad part is alot of the good guys are no longer there...and the help is getting younger and younger.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

For a couple more weeks, I do...I live in Byron, but I'm moving to Normal for at least nine months very soon to take a job at ISU.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> For a couple more weeks, I do...I live in Byron, but I'm moving to Normal for at least nine months very soon to take a job at ISU.


Very cool! Congrats on the job...I know right were Normal is at. I am just north of Rockford in a small city called Roscoe. Used to live in Rockton, but just moved.

Anyways...back to topic. The spiders are nasty from what I remember. But I think all spiders are nasty!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Awe come on now....Spiders are one of your very very very best friends..if not for them...well we would all be over run with insects...
Just be glad there are no cocker spaniel sized spiders....we would be on the menu...

I have always been fascinated with spiders..all spiders..we currently have many different species from tiny insignificant buggars to my favorite three giant species (blondi, apophysis, and crawshayi)
but I think that the Latrodectus species in our collection may be my overall favorites..I wish they were not so dangerous potentially as they I believe are the easiest spiders to keep breed and rear in the world...and so much color on them as juveniles and subadults (and aas adults in the males and species like the bishopi...)

Sorry...was I ranting......


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> Was it the one in Rockford?


Yep...you live near here? The sad part is alot of the good guys are no longer there...*and the help is getting younger and younger*.
[/quote]

That's one of the reasons I'm leaving the pet store I'm working at now... One of the many reasons... But they keep hiring ignorant teens who know nothing. And worse yet it's the suburbs so they all have attitudes and think they're entitled to the world.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> They are really interesting asian spiders...but if you liked the qualities of your last spider *AVOID* this one like the plaugue! These are *FAST* moving aggressive spiders that are quick to bite (*VERY PAINFUL I MIGHT ADD*)and set up properly are almost never seen, because they are burrowers....
> I have kept and bred these spiders in the past, but would NEVER recomend them to anyone other than a VERY experienced spider keeper who only wanted to be able to glimpse his/her spider part time....the color is only really applicable on their legs by the way, and then only in good lighting....


Great advice Croc, thanks. I'm officially discouraged. Not because I want to handle them, but because of the off-chance one might escape!







Handling is not a necessity. I'm on the fence with spiders as it is...they creep me out a little, but I'm fascinated by them, and I never kill spiders in my house. 


> Awe come on now....Spiders are one of your very very very best friends..if not for them...well we would all be over run with insects...


This rings so true...
[/quote]

What about Minax? I hardly ever see these for sale, but they interest me.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Thai Tiger.... (_Haplopelma minax_)

The Latin word '_minax_' means 'threatening'. That should say something...
These black tarantulas are *super* aggressive and fast.

You like pretty fast dangerous things don't you?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> Thai Tiger.... (_Haplopelma minax_)
> 
> The Latin word '_minax_' means 'threatening'. That should say something...
> These black tarantulas are *super* aggressive and fast.
> ...


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I am actually in the process of setting up a viv 
for a Cobalt Blue


----------



## The Marshal (Jul 31, 2006)

Hah, scorps can't climb glass







! I am selling 6 of my current stock to slim down... however, the ones I have are pretty "hot" especially the Androctonus..


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

H. minax interests me as well if I want to keep tarantulas again I have to go old world as I had verry bad allergic reactions to new world T hairs.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

Wow those are creepy spiders!! Why do people have such fascination in huge, venomous, fast moving, agressive spiders (as said above) beats me. All I can say is that I bow down to your courage!


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

I have one that about 2.5" that I've raised from a dime size sling. Sometimes I go a month or so without ever seeing mine other times I get to see it every morning hanging out by it's burrow before I go to work. They are a very cool spider as long as you are aware that it is a species that lives underground the majority of the time.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Quantum_Theory said:


> Wow those are creepy spiders!! Why do people have such fascination in huge, venomous, fast moving, agressive spiders (as said above) beats me. All I can say is that I bow down to your courage!


All spiders are pretty amazing to watch. Not just the huge, venomous, fast moving 
aggressive ones.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

All of you spider lovers..._watch the classifieds soon_...I recieved a call from a major spider breeder in Europe, and will be selling spiderlings and well started juveniles for him here in the US.
He works with a large group of asian spiders including the blue nasty (as I call them) that this thread is about....


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Awsome Croc cant wait


----------

